# Adjusting Poundage on a Bear Outbreak 2013



## Charade (Nov 3, 2013)

bryanthoyos10 said:


> I have a question about when it comes down to adjust this bow's draw weight...When I use all my strength to try to get "1" turn with my allen wrench, it doesnt move a bit (trying to move it counterclockwise)...Is this normal for this bow?? Im trying to lower the poundage from 55lbs to 40lbs for my gf...It just doesnt move one bit! Help please..Thanks!!
> 
> 
> -John


I just got my Outbreak and wanted to lower it a bit so I could get used to it and found the same thing. The screws seemed stuck. I had to really pull hard on the allen wrench to get them loose. Make sure your allen wrench fits tight so you don't strip it out.


----------

